# Phase III: Basic Signals Officers' Course



## 1911CoLt45 (27 Jan 2010)

Has any persons here been in the Phase III: Basic Signals Officers' Course.  Once again trying to get a in depth feel for this part of the training?


----------



## PuckChaser (27 Jan 2010)

I worked as part of the field phase of this course as a Troop Sgt, during a Mercury Storm. If you're lucky enough to be in a Storm (luck is in the eye of the beholder), you'll be a Troop Commander for a group of QL5 Cpls learning to be detachment commanders, and QL3 Ptes learning to be detachment members. During my exercise, the assessment period for the officers was 13 hours. Enough time for a recce, tactical movement to detachment site, and tactical redeployment to the main camp. Throw in an attack or other significant act while you're at the site, and voila, a Sig O.


----------



## 1911CoLt45 (27 Jan 2010)

Right on

Thanks for the info ,this helps out alot.
Who are you with chaser?


----------



## PuckChaser (28 Jan 2010)

I know there's a few Sig Os floating around here, hopefully one of them can fill you in on the rest of the course.

I'd prefer to stay anonymous, prevents people from filing hurt feelings reports outside of cyberspace if I say something that could offend.


----------



## MC (4 Mar 2010)

I graduated on the last serial of Phases 3 and 4, but I won't be much help because they are currently rewriting the course. I can tell you it will be focused on commanding a troop and on recce. Also, from now on, candidates will be promoted to Lt upon completing Ph 3 and return for Ph 4 only several months later.


----------



## js25 (18 May 2010)

Just so you know, MC is the top candidate on our course LOL.


----------

